# German Xmas Markets.



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I am toying with the idea of going to one of the big Xmas markets. I assume they are very busy so the question is, what is the parking like?. Any help as to sites or stelplaatz near any of the markets or any other hints or tips would be appreciated.
Cheers Sid


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid, German Christmas Markets are a great experience.
If you go to www.germany-tourism.co.uk you will find in the search box Christmas Markets and that will will bring you up a huge list of possibilities, from which you can then narrow down all the info. you need.
buon viaggio.
eddied


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Definitely something we'd like to do in the future. Will be going to one or two of the French ones this year so looking forward to that! I hear there is one at St Malo les Bains just on from Dunkerque ... anyone been to this one? After an early morning crossing and heading for Belgium it may prove an ideal stop en route. Ana xx


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sid,

I can't help with motorhome parking/ overnight, but can vouch for Stuttgart
http://www.stuttgart-tourist.de/english/stuttgart/festivals/xmasmarket.html
It had snowed the day before we arrived, so that was the icing on the cake (ha ha).

From memory, it seemed a relatively spacious centre, so parking nearby shouldn't be too much of a problem?

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info, if we go will post our experiences.

*Ana.* Have you got your van back yet?

Cheers Sid


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

If you are considering going to the Xmas markets at Koln (6 of them), there is a stellplatz next to the river and behind a tram station. No facilities but an excellent place to stop. We went last year, it was very cold and we got through quite a lot of gas over a weekend but it was something else to watch the barges going up and down the Rhine only feet away from our motorhome and the Xmas markets were very good with a noddy train connecting them


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

under this link :

http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/

you find all the cities who organize Xmas market, also in Austria and Switzerland.
Choice a " Land " like Bayern or other and the city, orover the complete listing in red letters...

for info,

duc


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid,

depends on where you want to go: Almost every town in Germany has a Christmas Market, so the choice is yours:

The most famous one is of course in *Nuremberg*. I have entered one Stellplatz into the database (Kilianstrasse), but there are at least two more in Nuremberg. From Kilianstrasse you can reach the city centre by bus within about 15 minutes.

*Koln* (Cologne) also has a good free-of-charge Stellplatz a bit outside of the city at Marsdorf. See database under Cologne. From there you can go by tram in about 20 minutes down town. The Christmas Market in Koln is spread over the whole city with one of the main locations on "Neumarkt", where the tram stops. The Stellplatz might be a bit crowdy during weekends.

Another city famous for Christmas Market as well as Stellplatz is *Aachen*. They charge EUR 10.- per night meanwhile on the stellplatz, but that is all-inclusive (except showers 1 EUR extra) and the site is excellent. Again see database. However I expect both market and stellplatz to be very crowded.

Another less-known but very nice Christmas Market can be found in *Hattingen*, where you also have a Stellplatz within walking distance. See database under Hattingen.

My latest discovery in this sense was the Stellplatz in *Osnabrueck*. Also within walking distance to the city. I have not yet tested their Christmas Market, but it is 100% sure they have one.

Hope that helps!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I can personally recommend the Cologne markets - absolute magic. If you do get there, by all means include the Neumarkt market as it's the biggest but don't miss out on the smaller one in Rudolph platz - so much atmosphere.
Try just one glass of gluhwein from each stall and then try and find yoiur way back to your mh! - by then you won't care anyway.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Sid found this any use?
Try Camping Berger in Koln-Rodenkirchen. Directions - from A4 take A555 towards Bonn, exit at Rodednkirchen and follow signs. These take you round the surburb so don't worry. There is a flood relief scheme being implemented which means the bus stop has been moved a little further away. The bus takes you to the station where you catch the tram/train into the centre. Takes about 45 mins in total. Tickets for the transport can be bought in reception and the timetables are on the notice board near the loos. The lunchtime shutdown is 12 - 13.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid,

Another link for you..

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/

Frohe weinachten!

Pete.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's a bit late now for this year, but perhaps we ought to consider a site rally at the German Xmas markets for next year, Jen goes every year (Prague this year) but I've never been and wouldn't mind a trip - anyone else up for it?


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hohoho,
here some more informations:

- Cologne/Köln - there´s another Stellplatz. Inormations HERE

- Dortmund - there will be the "world´s largest christma tree" 45 meter 1700 trees are building this tree - look 
HERE
You can park with your mh when you follow the signs to the parkings near Westfalenhalle and Westfalenstadion (home of Borussia Dortmund) or on the parking of the restaurant Zum kühlen Grunde - 5 € per night - cashback if your eating/drinking there.(info july 05)

There´s another nice christmas market in MÜNSTER. Münster is a little bit smaller, but there´s a nice old town. Sometimes mh´s are parked on the parking in front of the Schloss on the HINDENBURG PLATZ, nearby the market. f you will click HERE you can find some Stellplätze in the Münster -region (only in german) .

Santa Claus (Franz Peter)


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thought I would see what Babelfish made of the translation for Cologne it's a good free translator for many languages. http://babelfish.altavista.com
Here it is straight as translated.
In the middle in the country and nevertheless central the new travel mobile port lies in Cologne. The place is located directly at the Rhine in Cologne Riehl and offers sufficient place for approx.. 40 mobile. The travel mobile port profits from its calm and nevertheless traffic-favorable situation as well as from its marvelous prospect on the Rhine. In only 10 minutes one reaches the Cologne city center/old part of town with the underground or one uses the existing wheel/footpath directly on the Rhine along. Catering trade and purchase possibilities are in direct proximity. The zoo and the Flora are attainable in fusslaeufiger distance and with the there aerial ropeway reach one in nu the Claudius hot spring and the Rhine park with dance wells. The place still is in the starting period. I.e. we can offer still no current supply as well as a Ent and a supplying possibility. It is open however and expects you. The mechanism of the current columns is planned for October/November 2005. For the Ent and supplying station still the licensing procedure runs with the city Cologne. We hope however to be able to offer these up to the spring 2006. The place is DVB t suited! The asphalted place is all year round usable. The fee amounts to 6,00? per 24 hours and mobile inclusive. Muellentsorgung. Gladly we receive travel mobile clubs and support at the organization of the club meetings. To your attendance look forward: Elke and Robert Frohn
Keith


----------

